# Haydn - String Quartet op. 20 no. 3 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Catching up on an old thread here's my round-up of Haydn op.20 no. 3 recordings. Some familiar names in here from my op.20 no. 5 round-up.

Here's a Youtube performance from the Pacific Quartet of Vienna (one of the few full live recordings I could find online).






Very Good

Salomon
Vegh
Aeolian
Festetics
Lindsays
Medici
Kocian
Chiaroscuro
Pellegrini

*More impressive*

*Tetzlaff
Rubens
Hagen
Dekany
Auryn

Wow, these are terrific! 

Tatrai
Mosaiques
Leipziger
Daedalus
Ulbrich
St. Lawrence

Top picks

Amsterdam* - for an HIP alternative to the pack and on period instruments you really should hear the Amsterdam quartet. Channel Classics provide stellar sound for this ensemble. They are exceptional, with great balances and superb inner detail. Brisk but not rushed faster movements then relaxed and sweet toned in the slower moments. An exemplary performance.


----------

